# constant deja vu, please help



## textliner (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm not entirely sure what's been wrong lately. Thing are just..off. I don't feel okay. It feels like everything i do is just a repeated action. I know deja vu is really common, but they're getting so specific

It'll be the feeling of sitting in a certain seat in a certain room taking down notes while the class is watching a video

Or walking to a classroom and saying something to someone in the exact same way that i did a few months ago, at the exact same time in the exact same spot

Or eating food at dinner and remembering eating the same thing with similar conversations going on around me, sitting the same way etc

I'm having deja vu over other instances of deja vu. It's just so ..scary. It doesn't feel like i'm doing anything anymore, it's all just repetition.

Same places, same conversations, same feelings. all the time.

Is this part of depersonalisation? has anyone else ever experienced this? I really just want them to stop, more than anything.


----------



## Gadgirl (Feb 5, 2016)

I hun, I have chronic Deja vu at the moment and have done for the last 4 months mine doesn't go away Its like everything i do, see, hear etc is like its happened before including my dreams even writing this is deja vu for me I want mine to stop i keep thinking im going to die .


----------



## brainhead (Mar 26, 2016)

I used to get this loads when my dpdr was really intense, still sometimes get it now. I used to feel like the deja vu was in some way 'evidence' for nothing being real, because I'd get it despite never having done the thing causing the feeling before. Confusing, sorry, it's hard to explain. But I think it's a common symptom.


----------



## vanuti vetru (Sep 7, 2015)

I used to experience deja-vu a lot until an unexpected turn in my life occured, which - somewhat ironically - was an anxiety/DP related mental breadown. From that point on my life didn't feel automatic and predictable anymore, and the deja-vus just stopped. I think it might have been related to myself getting more consciously engaged in life which meant battling extreme anxiety and forcing myself to take each next step in my life. The deja-vu phenomena seems to me to be related in some way to the automatic "go-with-the-flow" way of functioning that is an unfortumate norm for so many people. I think i read somewhere that frequent deja-vu sensations may forerun significant changes in one's life.

Maybe you should try doing something out of routine, at odds with your usual habits, something that will "wake you up" by requiring conscious effort and exertion of the will.


----------

